# Jean Pierre Papin



## Clint Eastwood (16 Febbraio 2013)

*Jean Pierre Papin:* attaccante francese nato a Boulogne sur-Mer il 5 Novembre 1963.

*Altezza:* 1,77
*Peso:* 70 Kg

Quando si parla dei Milan d'oro si finisce sempre per ricordare le gesta del trio olandese di Sacchi, di Savicevic, Weah, Rui Costa, Sheva, Kakà, Inzaghi. 
Ma raramente si fa cenno a JEAN PIERRE PAPIN, *pallone d’oro nel 1991* e *altro pezzo da 90 di quel “Milan degli invincibili” di Capello*, *rimasto imbattuto in campionato per 58 gare consecutive.* 
Non lo si puo’ considerare indubbiamente un giocatore simbolo della storia del Milan al pari di quei campioni rossoneri summenzionati, visto che il suo arrivo alla corte di Berlusconi avvenne quando JPP era già al culmine della sua carriera e quindi con un passato da campione in gran parte già scritto. E poi perché non restò molto a Milano.
Tuttavia nella sua breve permanenza, pur caratterizzata da diversi problemi fisici, JPP (come era nominato) non tradì le aspettative mettendo in mostra tutto il suo repertorio sopraffino. Soprattutto nella sua prima stagione rossonera divenne a suon di gol e perle pregiate, uno dei migliori interpreti di quel Milan indimenticabile.

Fortemente voluto da Berlusconi e Capello come sostituto di quel Van Basten sempre piu’ assente per i noti problemi alla caviglia, *JPP disputa 2 stagioni in rossonero, dal 1992 al 1994 *con un bottino personale di *33 gol in 62 partite, 2 scudetti, 1 supercoppa italiana nel 1992, 1 Uefa Champions league vinta nel 1994*, oltre ad una finale di Champions persa l’anno prima a Monaco di Baviera contro la sua ex squadra, L’Olimpique di Marsiglia.

Centravanti di razza, *Papin era dotato di tecnica ed acrobazia eccelse, velocità di corsa ed esecuzione, piede vellutato e potente, oltre ad essere forte anche nel gioco aereo nonostante una statura non elevata per il ruolo. Nel complesso parliamo di un*’*autentica macchina da gol.*



La sua parabola calcistica inizia nel 1983 all’INF Vichy e continua con l’esordio in seconda serie nel 1984 con il Valenciennes. L’anno successivo gioca nei belgi del Bruges con cui vince la coppa nazionale.
La svolta arriva pero’ quando viene ingaggiato dal potente *Olimpique Marsiglia di Bernie* *Tapie*, che fra il 1989 e il 1993 apre un ciclo di vittorie in campo nazionale e internazionale. Papin di quella squadra ne diventa il giocatore simbolo e con uno score di *185 gol in 254 partite* la trascina alla vittoria di 4 titoli di Francia consecutivi (1989,’90,’91,’92), a cui si somma la Coppa di Francia nel 1992 e 5 titoli di capocannoniere. Grazie alle sue prodezze nell’edizione 1990-91 della Coppa dei Campioni (che il Marsiglia perde però in finale) JPP si aggiudica il Pallone d’oro 1991. 
Divenuto in Francia ormai una star, viene ingaggiato dal Milan stellare di Berlusconi nell’estate del 1992, che però lascerà per scelta personale dopo 2 stagioni, stanco del ruolo di comprimario in una squadra già affollata di campioni.
Nel 1994 passa al Bayern Monaco dove rimane per 2 anni, per quello che sarà il periodo piu’ sfortunato della sua carriera, costellato da infortuni e poche presenze. Con i bavaresi vince comunque la Coppa Uefa 1996.
Con il ritorno in Francia al Bordeaux l’anno successivo, inizia l’ultimo periodo della sua lunga carriera, che si chiude nel 2004 a 41 anni nella squadra del Cap Ferret (anche se tornerà ancora una volta a giocare nel 2008, a 45 anni, con i dilettanti del Facture Biganos). 

*Papin indossa anche la maglia della nazionale francese* ma in un periodo non particolarmente fortunato per i transalpini che mancano le qualificazioni all’Europeo ’88 e al Mondiale ’90. Nonostante ciò Papin anche in nazionale manca difficilmente l’appuntamento con il gol. Convocato per la prima volta nel Febbraio del 1986, va a segno contro l'Irlanda del Nord e partecipa cosi al Mondiale messicano nel quale segna 2 reti. 
Partecipa ancora all’Europeo del 1992 che la Francia chiude ai quarti e segna 2 gol. La sua esperienza in Nazionale termina nel 1995 con un bottino di *30 goal in 56 presenze*.

Con il ritiro dal calcio giocato Papin intraprende l’attività di allenatore con esiti altalenanti, fino al 2010 quando lascia la panchina del Châteauroux, club della Ligue 2, dopo aver ottenuto la salvezza.






La qualità del video non è granchè ma non ho trovato di meglio.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (16 Febbraio 2013)

E a proposito di quello che si diceva nel topic di The P dell'altro giorno, date un'occhiata a questo speciale, in particolare al pezzo dal min 29:10 a 34:00 circa.
Poche parole che illuminano sulla grandezza di questo club e su cosa rappresenti per chi ci ha giocato.






"CLUB MITIQUE!"


----------



## Prinz (16 Febbraio 2013)

ricordo ancora quel goal incredibile col Porto. Grande Jean Pierre


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Febbraio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> E a proposito di quello che si diceva nel topic di The P dell'altro giorno, date un'occhiata a questo speciale, in particolare al pezzo dal min 29:10 a 34:00 circa.
> Poche parole che illuminano sulla grandezza di questo club e su cosa rappresenti per chi ci ha giocato.
> 
> 
> ...



massimo rispetto per lui..dovrebbe far riflettere un pallone d'oro che dice che non doveva andarsene dal Milan anche se giocava poco
ha confermato che il Milan ti rimane dentro


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Quando si parla dei Milan d'oro si finisce sempre per ricordare i grandi campioni che li hanno resi tali, Van Basten, Gullit, Baresi, Savicevic, Weah, Rui Costa, Sheva, Kakà.
> Ma raramente si fa cenno a JEAN PIERRE PAPIN, altro pezzo da 90 del Milan degli invincibili di Capello (e te credo...). Pallone d'oro nel 1991, poi 2 stagioni con noi, dal 1992 al 1994 con 2 scudetti e Champions '94, prima di decidere di andar via.
> 
> Centravanti stratosferico, tecnica ed acrobazia eccelse, piede vellutato e potente, autentica macchina da gol. Per me uno dei piu' grandi in assoluto visti con la nostra maglia.
> ...



Clint prossimamente ci sarà una sezione per i grandi del passato http://www.milanworld.net/prossima-apertura-della-sezione-hall-fame-vt4547.html


----------



## smallball (16 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> ricordo ancora quel goal incredibile col Porto. Grande Jean Pierre



quel gioiello al Das Antas che Vitor Baia non ha nemmeno visto partire


----------



## Djici (16 Febbraio 2013)

"les papinades"


----------



## Clint Eastwood (17 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Clint prossimamente ci sarà una sezione per i grandi del passato http://www.milanworld.net/prossima-apertura-della-sezione-hall-fame-vt4547.html



Direi che è un'ottima cosa. Non ne sapevo niente altrimenti aspettavo. 
Comunque se puo' interessare si può spostare il topic nella nuova sezione, e magari potrei integrare le informazioni secondo lo schema da voi suggerito. nel caso sono qui.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Direi che è un'ottima cosa. Non ne sapevo niente altrimenti aspettavo.
> Comunque se puo' interessare si può spostare il topic nella nuova sezione, e magari potrei integrare le informazioni secondo lo schema da voi suggerito. nel caso sono qui.


 [MENTION=317]Clint Eastwood[/MENTION], integra il topic su Papin secondo lo schema indicato, io annoto che te ne occupi tu.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (17 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> massimo rispetto per lui..dovrebbe far riflettere un pallone d'oro che dice che non doveva andarsene dal Milan anche se giocava poco
> ha confermato che il Milan ti rimane dentro



Non gioco' sempre sia perchè c'era molta concorrenza in quegli anni (l'altro centravanti in squadra era Van Basten) e poi perchè ebbe problemi fisici. Ma ti posso garantire che il primo anno fece sfracelli.
Ma quanto era forte mamma mia..
Dov'è oggi al mondo una punta pura di questo livello? magari ho il vuoto ma non credo ce ne siano.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (17 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=317]Clint Eastwood[/MENTION], integra il topic su Papin secondo lo schema indicato, io annoto che te ne occupi tu.



OK lo faccio domani.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> OK lo faccio domani.


 [MENTION=317]Clint Eastwood[/MENTION] la sezione è stata aperta.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (17 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=317]Clint Eastwood[/MENTION] la sezione è stata aperta.



Ok dammi un po' di tempo ed è pronto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ragazzi non picchiatemi, forse perchè accanto aveva dei veri fenomeni, ma questo era mediocre, insomma non dico Pancev ma poco ci mancava, non era assolutamente da pallone d'oro.
Ha lasciato il Milan perchè non avrebbe mai giocato da titolare anche senza Van Basten. 
Weah Simone e Massaro erano di un altra categoria
SInceramente mi spiace vederlo accostato ai grandissimi


----------



## Clint Eastwood (17 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non picchiatemi, forse perchè accanto aveva dei veri fenomeni, ma questo era mediocre, insomma non dico Pancev ma poco ci mancava, non era assolutamente da pallone d'oro.
> Ha lasciato il Milan perchè non avrebbe mai giocato da titolare anche senza Van Basten.
> Weah Simone e Massaro erano di un altra categoria
> SInceramente mi spiace vederlo accostato ai grandissimi



Il video conferma effettivamente l'estrema mediocrità del giocatore.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Febbraio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Il video conferma effettivamente l'estrema mediocrità del giocatore.



Mediocre non vuol dire scarso, se il termine di paragone sono Pazzini o Gilardino (che di gol spettacolari ne hanno fatti anche loro) lui è Pelè.
Di quel Milan era il più scarso (se non è vero fammi tu un nome di un attaccante o trequartista inferiore) e affettivamente vederlo accostato a giocatori che hanno fatto la storia del Milan mi turba


----------



## Clint Eastwood (17 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mediocre non vuol dire scarso, se il termine di paragone sono Pazzini o Gilardino (che di gol spettacolari ne hanno fatti anche loro) lui è Pelè.
> Di quel Milan era il più scarso (se non è vero fammi tu un nome di un attaccante o trequartista inferiore) e affettivamente vederlo accostato a giocatori che hanno fatto la storia del Milan mi turba



La tua è chiaramente una provocazione, e quindi saro' succinto: Papin era uno dei piu' forti di quel Milan in termini di classe e tasso tecnico. Ha giocato 2 anni nel Milan, ovvio che un parallelo con gli altri grandi nomi in termini di importanza storica non si possa fare, sarebbe banale oltre che sbagliato. E allora è cosa che lascio volentieri a te.
Cosa potrei ancora argomentare con uno che mi viene a dire che Massaro era di un'altra categoria rispetto a Papin?
Mi arrendo.


----------



## rossovero (17 Febbraio 2013)

Papin era un eccezionale animale d'area. Magari non da pallone d'oro (anche se nel 1991 proprio non me lo ricordo), ma i gol che gli ho visto fare nel Milan erano bellissimi. Acrobazia, fiuto del gol, tecnica, rapidità. Non scherziamo, era un signor giocatore, altro che mediocre. Poi che non sia a livello dei Van Basten o dei Cruijff, anche qui non ci piove.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Febbraio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> La tua è chiaramente una provocazione, e quindi saro' succinto: Papin era uno dei piu' forti di quel Milan in termini di classe e tasso tecnico. Ha giocato 2 anni nel Milan, ovvio che un parallelo con gli altri grandi nomi in termini di importanza storica non si possa fare, sarebbe banale oltre che sbagliato. E allora è cosa che lascio volentieri a te.
> Cosa potrei ancora argomentare con uno che mi viene a dire che Massaro era di un'altra categoria rispetto a Papin?
> Mi arrendo.



Io non provoco, amo discutere di calcio (e qualche volta polemizzare, ma senza offendere)
Forse non sono ben sintonizzato sulla cosa
Apprezzo e elogio la tua voglia di sbatterti per creare la pagina su Papin
ma se questa vuole essere la Hall Of Fame di Milan Word, Papin come terzo nome dopo Baresi e Van Basten non se po vede, è un fatto di cuore per la storia del Milan.
Se qualcuno pensa che sfotto vada a vedere quella del sito ufficiale del Milan, non c'è Papin: c'è Massaro 
c'è persino Bierhoff (orrore!!!) e Papin per mè era superiore al tedesco.
A mio parere nella Hall Of Fame devono comparire solo Fuoriclasse assoluti e che abbiano fatto la storia del Milan


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2013)

Bei tempi quando andavamo a comprare i palloni d'oro...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (18 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io non provoco, amo discutere di calcio (e qualche volta polemizzare, ma senza offendere)
> Forse non sono ben sintonizzato sulla cosa
> Apprezzo e elogio la tua voglia di sbatterti per creare la pagina su Papin
> ma se questa vuole essere la Hall Of Fame di Milan Word, Papin come terzo nome dopo Baresi e Van Basten non se po vede, è un fatto di cuore per la storia del Milan.
> ...



Uno che dice che Papin è un mediocre per me o sta provocando o non capisce una mazza di calcio.
Ma io che ho fiducia nella competenza calcistica altrui propendo per la prima.
Avevo solo aperto un topic breve su questo grande giocatore che ha vestito la maglia del Milan, se non condividi la scelta successiva di inserirlo nella neonata sezione "Hall of fame" prenditela con chi ha pensato che fosse giusto farlo (a mio avviso giustamente per i motivi già illustrati).
Che non ci sia nella hall of fame del sito ufficiale è cosa che ci potrebbe anche stare considerata la sua breve permanenza e il fatto che volle andare via a dispetto delle idee di tecnico e dirigenza, e comunque per me è una scelta errata, anche solo per i motivi che hai illustrato.

Se poi vuoi continuare con le provocazioni (o congetture per me assurde), fai pure, non mi interessa.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io non provoco, amo discutere di calcio (e qualche volta polemizzare, ma senza offendere)
> Forse non sono ben sintonizzato sulla cosa
> Apprezzo e elogio la tua voglia di sbatterti per creare la pagina su Papin
> ma se questa vuole essere la Hall Of Fame di Milan Word, Papin come terzo nome dopo Baresi e Van Basten non se po vede, è un fatto di cuore per la storia del Milan.
> ...


 [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] Papin secondo me può stare a pieno titolo nella Hall of Fame del nostro forum. La Hall of Fame ufficiale del Milan segue logiche diverse.  [MENTION=317]Clint Eastwood[/MENTION] ha curato il topic e di ciò gli va' dato merito. 
Invito anche te a proporre qualcosa relativamente ai grandi del nostro passato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Febbraio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Uno che dice che Papin è un mediocre per me o sta provocando o non capisce una mazza di calcio.
> Ma io che ho fiducia nella competenza calcistica altrui propendo per la prima.
> Avevo solo aperto un topic breve su questo grande giocatore che ha vestito la maglia del Milan, se non condividi la scelta successiva di inserirlo nella neonata sezione "Hall of fame" prenditela con chi ha pensato che fosse giusto farlo (a mio avviso giustamente per i motivi già illustrati).
> Che non ci sia nella hall of fame del sito ufficiale è cosa che ci potrebbe anche stare considerata la sua breve permanenza e il fatto che volle andare via a dispetto delle idee di tecnico e dirigenza, e comunque per me è una scelta errata, anche solo per i motivi che hai illustrato.
> ...



Pace,
Il mediocre era riferito ai fuoriclasse che aveva accanto, nel primo tread l'ho accennato.
Nella sua seconda stagione quella di Milan Barca 4-0 per intenderci avrebbe dovuto essere titolare visto che Van Basten si era purtroppo ritirato, ma fù chiuso, oltre che da qualche infortunio di troppo, da Savicevic e Massaro oltre che da un emergente Simone, diciamo che da noi il Papin devastante del marsiglia e della nazionale Francese non si è quasi mai visto, anche per quello non ne serbo un gran ricordo, anche se era un generoso e tutto sommato il pubblico vi si era affezionato.
Se nel milan attuale giocassero Messi e CriRonaldo anche ElSha passerebbe per mediocre


----------



## runner (18 Febbraio 2013)

Papin lo adoravo!!

miticoooo......


----------



## Clint Eastwood (21 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se nel milan attuale giocassero Messi e CriRonaldo anche ElSha passerebbe per mediocre



Si si certo, Papin in quel Milan come Elsha in mezzo a CR e Messi...
Ti mancano ancora molte fesserie da dire?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Febbraio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Si si certo, Papin in quel Milan come Elsha in mezzo a CR e Messi...
> Ti mancano ancora molte fesserie da dire?



Mi pare che grazie alla nostra polemica il tuo post è per ora il più visitato della sezione Hall Of Fame 
solo una curiosità quanti anni hai?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi pare che grazie alla nostra polemica il tuo post è per ora il più visitato della sezione Hall Of Fame
> solo una curiosità quanti anni hai?



....se volete può essere anche il primo a chiudere.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (6 Marzo 2013)

Giornalista: "Qual è stato il suo unico rimpianto?"

Papin: "Aver lasciato il Milan!".


----------

